# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  From Hair Cloning to Celebrity Hair Transplants - 17,810 View This Weeks TBT Drink an

## tbtadmin

Close to 18,000 viewers stopped by this weeks Tuesday Night Drink and Chat to watch and*listen to Spencer Kobren, IAHRS accepted Member Dr. Glenn Charles and the TBT crew discussing everything from the dangers of online hair loss message forums to hair cloning.*  Andrew Zairian, host and Executive Producer of The Guys From Queens Network [...]

More...

----------

